# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Te biesh ne dashuri me diturine! (Fjale te cmuara)

## Klevis2000

Urtesi Islame


*Përmbajtja.*

1.	         Babai ... 1
2.	         buzëqeshja. .2
3.	         bashkimi dhe bashkëpunimi .2
4.	         mëkati .3
5.	         shpërblimi . 4
6.	         vllazërimi dhe miqësia. 4
7.	         moralet 5
8.	         edukata 6
9.	         familja. 6
10.	ngrënja.. .8
11.	nëna.8
12.	amaneti10
13.	shpresa11
14.	njerëzimi11
15.	mërzitja..12
16.	koprracia.12
17.	bamirësia13
18.	urrejtja dhe armiqësia..14
19.	qetësia dhe shpejtimi15
20.	shpenzimi pa masë15
21.	tregtari dhe tregtia.16
22.	përvoja...16
23.	edukimi...17
24.	mëndjemadhësia..17
25.	thjeshtësia..18
26.	pendimi...19
27.	siguria dhe besimi në vetvete...20
28.	komshiu...21
29.	bukuria22
30.	injoranca dhe idjotizmi..22
31.	dashuria..24
32.	kujdesja dhe ruajtja...24
33.	lufta..25
34.	liria..26
35.	përkujdesja...............................  .27
36.	hasedi dh ezilia..27
37.	e vërteta28
38.	urtësia...............................29
39.	butësia...30
40.	falenderimi.30
41.	turpi................................30
42.	jeta...31
43.	përtacia dhe dembelizmi..32
44.	frika.................................3  2
45.	mashtrimi33
46.	mirësia33
47.	përulja34
48.	arsyetimi dhe konsultimi...34
49.	burri35
50.	rrizku..35
51.	rryshfeti dhe dhurata35
52.	thjeshtësia..36
53.	martesa36
54.	gruaja..37
55.	vizita dhe mikpritja37
56.	mbajtja e sekretit...38
57.	gëzimi dhe lumturia..39
58.	rinia dhe pleqëria..40
59.	sharja dhe ofendimi...41
60.	grindja.41
61.	e keqa...41
62.	poezia dhe poetët...43
63.	dyshimi dhe hamendja...43
64.	durimi..................................  44
65.	miqësia...45
66.	sinqeriteti47
67.	lëmosha..47
68.	e qeshura dhe shakaja...48
69.	bindja..48
70.	natyra dhe zakoni..49
71.	kënaqësia..49
72.	padrejtësia.49
73.	drejtësia.50
74.	krenaria.................................  .51
75.	pastërtia.52
76.	falja dhe zemërgjërësia..................................5  2
77.	mendja53
78.	dituria dhe dijetari53
79.	puna55
80.	harami dhe turpi56
81.	zemërimi57
82.	pasuria58
83.	mirësia58
84.	varfëria.................................  ..59
85.	farefisi..59
86.	libri dhe leximi61
87.	gënjeshtra................................  ..62
88.	fjala dhe heshtja.62
89.	veshja..................................  .63
90.	lavdërimi....64
91.	femra...64
92.	sëmundja65
93.	vdekja..65
94.	thashethemet dhe përgojimi66
95.	udhëtimi67
96.	atdheu.67
97.	premtimi.68
98.	koha68
99.	fëmija.69
100.	bota tjetër..70
101.	Fati..71
102.	zemra...72
103.	këshilla...73





*

Urtësia Islame.


Babai.*

1.	Babai është dera e mezit e xhenetit.
2.	Prej mëkateve më të mëdha është që të shajë djali babain e tij.
3.	Bamirësia më e mirë është të respektosh miqtë e babait.
4.	Zoti ju këshillon të silleni mirë me baballarët tuaj.
5.	A doni tju tregoj për mëkatet më të mëdha? Ti bësh shok Zotit dhe keqtrajtimi i prindërve.
6.	Tre lutje janë të pranuara tek Zoti nuk ka dyshim në to.
         1- Lutja e atij që ju ka bërë padrejtësi, 
   2- lutja e udhëtarit derisa të kthehet
   3- lutja e prindërit për fëmijën e tij.
     7. Bindju Zotit tënd ashtu si të ka urdhëruar, 
                                    dhe mbushe zemrën me përkujdesje.
Bindju babait tënd sepse ai          
                                    të edukojë që kur ti ishe fëmijë
Përulju nënës tënde dhe lumturoje  
                     sepse të sillesh me të keq është mëkat i madh.
7.	Sillu si mësues ndaj fëmisë kur është i vogël dhe kur të rritet sillu si shok me të.
8.	Fëmijën mos e tërhiq zvarrë sepse nëse ai do të jetojë ka për të tësprovuar, e nëse do të vdes ka për të të hidhëruar.


*Buzëqeshja.*

10. Buzëqeshja në fytyrën e vëllait tënd është sadaka. 
11.	 Mos nënvlerëso asnjë lloj të mirësisë, qoftë kjo dhe një buzëqeshje.
12.	 Nuk ka përfituar ndonjëherë lavdërim si atë ditë kur erdhi duke buzëqeshur e me fytyrë të çelur.
13.	 Nëse bujari ecën fytyrë ngrysur sa e ëmbël eshtë buzëqeshja në fytyrën e koprracit.
14.	 Buzëqeshja është litari i dashurisë.
15.	 Buzëqesh edhe sikur zemra jote të pikojë gjak.


*Bashkimi dhe bashkëpunimi.*

16.	 Zoti do ta ndihmojë njeriun përderisa ai ndihmon vëllain e tij.
17.	 Çdonjëri prej jush është pasqyrë për vëllain e tij, nëse shikon një të keqe tek ai le ta largojë prej tij.
18.	 Një popull që bashkëpunon nuk ka për të qenë i pafuqishëm.
19.	 Bashkimi krijon fuqi.


*Mëkati.*


20.	 Mëkati është ajo që të ngacmon për Brenda duke pasur frikë se mos e kuptojnë të tjerët.
21.	 Kur një punë shoqërohet me mëkatin, ai e shëmton atë.
22.	 Zoti ka mallkuar hëngërsin e kamatës, dëshmitarin, dhe shkruajtësin e saj.
23.	 Mëkatet më të mëdha janë ato të cilat nënvlerësohen.
24.	 Lëri mëkatet para se të të lënë.
25.	 Nëse rregullohen zemrat, falen mëkatet.


*Shpërblimi.*


26.	 Udhëzuesi në të mirë shpërblehet si vepruesi i saj.
27.	 Zoti do tja shtojë krenarinë atij i cili është falës zemërgjërë, dhe do ta ngre atë njeri i cili është i thjeshtë.
28.	 Mbille të mirën qoftë dhe jo në vendin e saj, sepse e mira ska për të humbur kudo që të mbillet.
29.	 Nuk ka tregti si puna e mirë, as fitim si shpërblimi.
30.	 Kush jep kur e ka dorën e shkurtër do të marrë edhe kur ta ketë dorën e gjatë.
31.	 Çfarë të mbjellësh dhe do të korrësh.
32.	 Shpërblimi tek Zoti ska për të humbur.


*Vëllazeria dhe miqësia*.


33.	 Ndihmoje vëllain i padrejtë qoftë apo edhe kur ju ka bërë padrejtësi.
34.	 Nuk është vëllai im ai që më do me gjuhën e tij, por vëllai im është ai që më do edhe kur është larg.
35.	 Je vëllai im e nuk më ndihmon, nuk ka vëlla njeriu përveç se atij që e ndihmon.
36.	 Nuk do të humbë ai që ka një shok, i cili ka mundësi të rregullojë gjendjen e tij.

 Sepse dynjaja jeton me banorët e saj ndërsa njeriu me shokët e tij
37.	 Nuk ka zëvëndësues për shokun që të ikën, ndërsa pasuria ka.
38.	 Ndoshta ti ke një vëlla të cilin nuk ta ka lindur nëna.
39.	 Vëllai jot është ai i cili të ruan.
40.	 Shoku i ndershëm eshtë më i mirë se sa nefsi jot, sepse nefsi të urdhëron për të keqe ndërsa shoku i ndershëm të urdhëron për të mirë.
41.	 Vëllai jot është ai i cili tregohet i sinqertë me ty.
42.	 Nevoja  që ka njeriu për vëllain e tij është si nevoja ndaj ujit që buron.
43.	 Ndihmoje vëllain tënd qoftë edhe me fjalë.

*Moralet.*

44.	 Më ka urdhëruar Zoti që të jem i moralshëm kur jam me njerëz  dhe kur jam vetëm.
45.	 Besimtari më i kompletuar është ai që ka moralet më të larta.
46.	 Më të zgjedhurit e njerëzve janë ata që kanë moralet më të larta.
47.	 Morali i lartë është buzëqeshja e fytyrës, bërja bamirësi dhe largimi i të keqes.
48.	 Nuk do të ishte krenare fytyra e të urtit nëse nuk do të mvishej me moralet e larta.
49.	 Ne jemi një popull që morali jonë na ndalon të dëmtojmë ata njerëz që nuk na kërcënojnë.
50.	 Sa popuj kanë vdekur duke qenë të gjallë të ndershimit e tyre, e sa të tjerë kanë jetuar duke qenë se ata kanë qenë të vdekur.
51.	 Nuk do të ngrihen ndërtesat e një populli kur moralet e tyre janë të rrënuara.
52.	 Morali i lartë është shoqëruesi më i mirë.
53.	 Nuk ka begati më të madhe se sa morali i lartë.
54.	 Ne nuk kemi shumë nevojë për dituri, por kemi shumë nevojë për morale të larta.
55.	 Në gjërësinë e moraleve gjënden thesaret e rrizqeve.


*Edukata.*

56.	 Nuk është prej nesh ai që nuk e respekton të madhin dhe e mëshiron të voglin.
57.	 Gjëja më e mirë që u lëmë trashëgimi fëmijëve tanë është edukata dhe sjellja e mirë. Kjo është më e mirë sesa floritë dhe letrat në një ditë të vështirë.
58.	 Çdo gjë ka bukurinë e saj, ndërsa bukuria e njeriut është edukata.
59.	 Nuk ka trashëgimi më të mirë se sa edukata.
60.	 Është i edukuar, sepse atë që e urren për vete nuk e do për të tjerët.
61.	 Njerëzit e edukuar kuptojnë me fjalë, ndërsa kafshët kuptojnë me dajak.
62.	 Mos pasja edukatë, është shoku i çdo të keqe.
63.	 Mos jini të pakujdesshëm ndaj edukimit të fëmijëve, ata janë krijuar për një kohë tjetër jo si ajo e juaja.
64.	 Ushqeje zemrën me edukatë ashtu siç i hudh zjarrit dru.
65.	 Në shtëpi hyhet nga dera, kush hyn nga një vend tjetër quhet hajdut.
66.	 Kërkimi i diturisë është më primarë se sa kërkimi i floririt.
67.	 Kulmi i edukatës është kur njeriu turpërohet prej vetvetes.
68.	 I huaj është ai që nuk ka edukatë.
69.	 Edukata është pasuri, pajisja me të është përkryeshmëri.


*Familja.*

70.	 Të gjithë janë barinj, çdo njëri do të pyetet për kopenë e tij.
71.	 Lëmosha ndaj të vobektit është vetëm lëmoshë, ndërsa ndaj të afërmve është lëmoshë dhe lidhje farefisnore.
72.	 Kush dëshiron ti shtohet rrizku dhe ti zgjatet jeta le të lidhë marrëdhënjet farefisnore.
73.	 Mw i miri i njerwzve wshtw ai qw sillet mirw me familjen e tij.
74.	 Respektoji të afërmit, ato janë flatra me të cilën fluturon, tabani mbi të cilin ecën, dora me të cilën takohesh me të tjerët.
75.	 Sjelljet e mira janw veshje qw nuk vjetwrsohen. Lakmia wshtw skllavwri e pwrjetshme.
76.	 Të afërmit kanë nevojë për dashuri, dashuria nuk ka nevojë për të afërm.


*Ngrënja.*

77.	 Ne jemi popull që hajmë kur kemi uri, dhe kur hamë nuk e teprojmë.
78.	 Ushqimi i njërit mjafton për dy veta, i dy vetave mjafton për katër, i katër vetave mjaftom për tetë.
79.	 Shëndeti është më i mirë se pasuria, më i mirë se shëndeti është devotshmëria e zemrës.
80.	 Ushqimi i tepërt e vdes zemrën siç e thanë uji i tepërt të mbjellurën.
81.	 Mos kërko të jetosh për të ngrënë, por kërko të hash për të jetuar.
82.	 Barku i njeriut është armiku i tij.
83.	 Një lek mbrojtje nga sëmundja është më i mirë se një thes me ilaçe.
84.	 Ngrënja e tepërt është armiku i natyrës së njeriut.
85.	 Paksoje të ngrënët që të falenderosh gjumin.
86.	 Rehatia e trupit është në pakësimin e ushqimit.


*Nëna.*

87.	 A doni tju tregoj për mëkatet më të mëdha?. Shoqërimi Allahut shok dhe keqtrajtimi i prindërve.
88.	 Nëna është një shkollë të cilën nëse e përgatit, përgatit një komb të edukuar e të sjellshëm.
89.	 Njerëzit janë fëmijë të dynjasë, njeriu nuk do të qortohet nëse e do nënën e tij.
90.	 Njeriu kur të rritet do të jetë ashtu siç e ka edukuar nëna kur ka qenë i vogël.
91.	 Nëse nëna do të jetë në rregull, do të rregullohet e gjithë familja.
92.	 Bota është nënë.

*Amaneti.*


93.	 Shenjat e munafikut janë tre:
1- kur flet gënjen,
2- kur premton nuk e mban premtimin,
3- dhe kur i beson diçka e tradhëton atë.
94.	 Dërgoje amanetin në vendin e tij, dhe mos e mashtro atë që të mashtron.
95.	 Kryerja e amanetit është çelësi i rrizkut.
    100.Kush të lë amanet pasurinë të ka lënë amanet veten e tij.
101.	Kush të lë amanet diçka mos e tradhëto edhe nëse je i tillë.
102.	Kush i beson kohës e tradhëton atë.


*Shpresa.*


103.	 Jo çdo gjë që e shpreson njeriu mund ta arrijë atë, fryejnë erërart edhe pse nuk dëshirojnë anijet.
104.	 Mos shpreso diçka e cila është larg, të mjafton ajo që është afër të interesohesh për të.
105.	 Shpresa wshtw shoku I hapave tona.
106.	 Kush e zgjat shpresën pakëson punën.
107.	 Po tyw mos ishte shpresa do tw copwtohej zemra.
108.	 Shpresa pa punë është si pema pa fruta.
109.	 Çdo gjë është me shpresë, vetëm rrizku është me punë.

*Njerëzimi.*


110.	 Krenaria e kësaj bote dhe e botës tjetër është që të afrohesh me atë që është ndarë prej teje, ti japësh atij që nuk të jep, e të falësh atë që të ka bërë keq.
111.	 Kush falenderon tw tjerwt ka falenderuar veten e tij.
112.	 Nuk ka besuar mbi mua ai që fle e barku i tij është plot e ndërkohë që komshiu i tij fle i uritur.
113.	 Nuk e falenderon Zotin ai i cili nuk i falenderon njerëzit.
114.	 Shpresoni vetëm prej Zotit tuaj, frikësojuni mëkatit tuaj, nëse diçka nuk e di mos ski turp të thuash nuk e di, e nëse nuk e di mësoje atë.
115.	 Puno për këtë botë sikur do të jetosh gjithmonë, e puno për botën tjetër sikur do të vdesësh nesër.

*Mërzitja.*

116.	 Vështrova kohën, ajo ndryshonte e rrotullohej, nuk jetonte gjithmonë mërzitja dhe lumturia. Ndërtuan mbretërit pallate, por nuk mbetën as mbretërit e as pallatet e tyre.
117.	 Mërzitaj më e madhe e ditës time është kur kujtoj se dje isha i lumtur.
118.	 Vetwpwrmbajtja wshtw varri i tw metave.


*Koprracia.*

119.	 Të kërkosh diçka nga koprraci është njësoj si ti kërkosh qenit të të japë kockën.
120.	 O biri i ademit, ajo të cilën e ke fitur mbi nevojën tënde e ruan për dikënd tjetër.
121.	 Bujaria wshtw virtyt, koprracia wshtw poshtwrim.
122.	 Nëse koprraci do ta sundonte qoftë dhe gjysmën e botës, nuk do ta përkujtonte atë njeri për një të mirë që e ka bërë.
123.	 Koprraci nuk ka pasuri, ai është rob i pasurisë.
124.	 Ji bujar por jo dorwshpuar, dhe ji kursyes por jo koprrac.
125.	 Koprraci nuk e meriton të quhet i lirë, sepse ajo të cilën e posedon ka mbizotëruar mbi të.
126.	 Koprracia është shfaqësi i të metave dhe ndarësi i dashurisë nga zemrat.


*Bamirësia.*

127.	 Shpenzo që të shpenzohet për ty.
128.	 Bëji mirë atij që të ka bërë keq e do të shikosh se ai do të pushojë.
129.	 Mëshirojini fëmijët e të tjerëve që të mëshirojnë ata të juajt.
130.	 Nëse ti lodhesh duke bërë mirë, lodhja do të shkojë e bamirësia do të mbetet.
131.	 Me bamirësi skllavëron të lirin
132.	 Kush mbjell të mira korr falenderime.
133.	 Jam habitur si i blejnë njerëzit skllevërit me paret e tyre, e nuk i blejnë të lirët me bamirësi.
134.	 Njerëzit janë skllevër të bamirësisë.
135.	 Bamirësia është valixhja më e mirë e njeriut.


*Urrejtja dhe armiqësia.*

136.	 Syri i urrejtjes çfaq çdo mangësi, syri i dashurisë fsheh çdo gjë.
137.	 Armiqtë e tuaj janë tre:
        1-Armiku jot, 
        2-armiku i shokut, 
        3-miku i armikut.
138.	 Sillu mirë me armikun tënd, kjo është më e mira prej dy zgjedhjeve.
139.	 Mos rri me armikun e shokut, sepse do të armiqësosh shokun tënd.
140.	 Është armiku jot ai që nuk të jep rëndësi.
141.	 Gjëja më e keqe për armikun tënd është të mos i shfaqesh si i tillë.
142.	 Më tepër ruhu nga armiku që nuk të shfaqet se sa nga ai që e njeh.
143.	 Armiku më i pa rrezikshëm është ai që të tregon se është armiku jot.
144.	 Ruhuni prej atij që e urrejnë zemrat tuaja.

*Qetësia dhe shpejtimi.*


145.	 Tregohu i kujdesshëm, mos u nxito të qortosh shokun tënd, ndoshta ai ka një arsye e ti e qorton.
146.	 Çdo gjë në jetë ka kohën e saj, ai që ngutet qër të arritur qëllimin e tij do të humbë.
147.	 Ai që nuk nxiton ose e arrin atë që do ose i afrohet asaj, ndërsa ai që nxiton ose gabon ose është gati për të gabuar.
148.	 Kush vepron me qetësi e arrin atë që kishte për qëllim.


*Shpenzimi pa masë.*

149.	 Midis shpenzimit të tepërt dhe koprracisë ka një shkallë, nëse çdo njëra prej tyre rritet, të shkatërron.
150.	 Mangësia e bujarisë është shpenzimi i tepërt.
151.	 Shpenzimi i tepërt është të shpenzohet e mira për të keqen.
152.	 Unë i urrej pjestarët e një familje të cilët ushqimin e një jave e konsumojnë për një ditë.
153.	 Kush shpenzon pa e llogaritur, shkatërrohet duke mos e ditur.
154.	 Shtesa është vëllai i mangësisë.
155.	 Puna më e mirë është mesatarja.


156.	 *Tregëtia dhe tregëtari.*

157.	 Pesho dhe ano nga pesha.
158.	 Mos e shit atë të cilën nuk e ke.
159.	 Bli për veten tënde dhe për tregun.
160.	 Kush nuk humb nuk fiton.
161.	 Tregëtari ha pasurinë e të prishurit.
162.	 Tregëtia është ose fitore ose humbje.
163.	 Dyqani është derë e rrizkut.


*Përvoja.*


164.	 Njeri i urtë është ai i cili ka përvojë.
165.	 Atë të cilin nuk e këshillon koha me përvojën e saj, nuk do ta këshillojë një ditë këshilla e shokut të tij.
166.	 Pwrvoja wshtw themeli i njohjes.
167.	 Hyrja nw rrugwn e gabuar wshtw e lehtw, por dalja prej saj wshtw e vwshtirw.
168.	 Ruhu nga qeni i heshtur dhe uji iqetw.
169.	 Do të më kujtosh mua kur do të provosh një tjetër, dhe do ta kuptosh se unë jam shoku më i mirë.
170.	 A nuk e ke parë se mendja është zbukuruese e poseduesit të saj dhe se përkryeshmëria e saj është me përvojë?.
171.	 Në çastet e sprovës nderohet personi ose poshtërohet.

*Edukimi.*

172.	 Sikur të mos ishte edukuesi im nuk do ta kisha njohur Zotin tim.
173.	 Edukoje të madhin të kuptojë i vogli.
174.	 Njeriu është fëmija i edukatës.
175.	 Koha është edukuesi më i mirë.
176.	 Zogu i mësuar është i shtrenjtë.
177.	 Dajaku është për atë që kundërshton.


*Mendjemadhësia dhe habia me vetveten.*

178.	 Mendjemadhësia është mosshikimi i të vërtetës dhe nënvlerësimi i njerëzve.
179.	 Është e drejtë supreme e Zotit të ulë kokën e çdokujt që e ngre atë me mendjemadhësi.
180.	 Thuaji atij që sillej me mendjemadhësi në tokë, humbi mendjemadhësia jote midis ujit dhe dheut.
181.	 Mendjemadhësia para mendjemëdhenjëve nuk është gjë tjetër vetëm se përulje para tyre.
182.	 Njeriu tregohet mendjemadh për një mangësi që e gjen në vetvete.
183.	 Kush tregohet mendjemadh ndaj kohës e poshtëron atë.
184.	 Kur njeriut i pëlqen vetja kjo do të thotë se ai është i mangët në llogjikë.

*Thjeshtësia.*


185.	 Shikoni atë që është posht jush, mos shikoni atë që është lart jush.
186.	 Njeri, do të udhëtosh nga ky vend shumë shpejt për tek një popull, fjalët e të cilit janë heshtja.
187.	 Mendjemadhësia nuk do ta ngrejë një të pa ditur, ashtu siç nuk do ta ulë thjeshtësia një njeri të mençur.
188.	 Ec mbi tokë duke qenë i thjeshtë, sa popuj ka posht saj që kanë qenë më të lartë se ty.
189.	 Nëse je midis mirësisë dhe krenarisë, sa njerëz kanë vdekur të cilët kanë pasur me tepër mirësi se sa ty.
190.	 Mos ji si tymi i cili rri në ajër kur në vetvete është i pisët.
191.	 Tregohu i thjeshtë nëse tek njerëzit nuk ke arritur ndonjë gradë, më i larti tek njerëzit është më i thjeshti  prej tyre.
192.	 Djaloshi arrin lëvdata me dituri, e ngrihet në grada të larta me anë të thjeshtësi.
193.	 Me thjeshtësi arrihen mirësitë.
194.	 Mburrja më e madhe është të mos mburresh.
195.	 Thjeshtësia është njëra prej hallkave të krenarisë.
196.	 Nëse vepron çdo gjë ji si ai që nuk ka vepruar asgjë.
197.	 Njeriu më i mirë është ai që tregohet i thjeshtë kur ka pozitë, dhe fal kur ka mundësi të ndëshkojë.
198.	 Thjeshtësia në pozitë është më e mirë se sa pozita.
199.	 Kurora e njeriut është thjeshtësia e tij.
200.	 Thjeshtësia e nderon njeriun.
201.	 Zotëriu i popullit është shërbëtori i tyre.


*Pendimi dhe kërkimi falje.*


202.	 Nëse njeriu vjen tek ty i penduar edhe ti nuk e fal atëherë mëkati të takon ty.
203.	 Pranoje gabimin pastaj kërko prej nesh të ta falim atë, mos pranimi i gabimit është gabim tjetër.
204.	 Çdo person që pendohet bëhet pishman, e jo çdo person që bëhet pishman pendohet.


*Siguria dhe besimi në vetvete.*


205.	 Quajnë bujar atë që shpenzon pasurinë e tij, por është më bujar ai që shpenzon veten e tij.
206.	 Ai që se njeh gradën e vetes shikojnë tek ai të tjerët atë që ai nuk e sheh.
207.	 Kur thellësia e shpirtit të kërkon një dëshirë mundohu të gjesh një rrugë që ta shmangësh atë.
208.	 Kush e llogarit vetveten ka shpëtuar, kush tregohet i pa vëmëndshëm ndaj saj ka humbur.
209.	 Shpirtit bujar i përulen dëshirat.
210.	 Shpirti është jeta e trupit, mendja është jeta e shpirtit.
211.	 Shejtani i çdo njeriu është vetja e tij.
212.	 Nëse nuk je në rregull në vetvete, mos i qorto ata të cilët sillen keq me ty.
213.	 Habitem me ata njërez të cilët nuk njohin veten e tyre si arrijnë ta njohin Zotin.
214.	 Gjëja më  e dobishme për njeriun është të dijë pozitën e tij, kapacitetin e llogjikës së tij, pastaj të punojë sipas llogjikës së tij.
215.	 Kush kënaqet me veten e tij, i shtohen njerëzit që e kanë inat.
216.	 Pasuria e shpirtit është më e mirë se pasuria e lekut.
217.	 Kush e konsideron veten kockë do ta hanë qentë.


*Komshiu.*

218.	 Njeriu mund të gjykohet për mëkatin e komshiut të tij.
219.	 Unë pyes për komshiun para se ty pyes për familjen time.
220.	 Kwrkoje tw mirwn pwr fqinjin twnd, ta gjesh atw para vetes.
221.	 Kur është mirë komshiu jot je mirë dhe ti.
222.	 Komshiu është afër ndërsa vëllai është larg.
223.	 Të fshehtat  e tua i di Zoti dhe komshiu jot.

*Bukuria.*


224.	 Nuk duket bukuria tek rrobet të cilat na zbukurojnë, por bukuria është të veshësh rroben e diturisë dhe edukatës.
225.	 Shpirti i cili nuk mvishet me bukurinë, çdo gjë në tokë e sheh të shëmtuar.
226.	 E krijove bukurinë sprovë për ne, dhe the:O njerëz ruhuni. Ti je i bukur dhe e do atë, çfarë është me ne, robët e tuj nuk na duan.
227.	 Ti që ankohesh edhe pse nuk ndjen asnjë dhimbje, zbukurohu e do ta shikosh natyrën të bukur.
228.	 Nuk është bukuria tek rrobet.
229.	 Djaloshi i ri është si zemra e ditës.
230.	 Çdo shikim ka ëmbëlsinë e tij.
231.	 Turpi e ruan bukurinë.


*Injoranca dhe idjotizmi.*

232.	 Injoranca është vdekje prej së gjalli, dhe trupat e tyre janë të varrosur pa u varrosur.
233.	 Sa njerëz i ka ngritur dituria në gratë të larta, e sa të tjerë të cilët kanë pozitë i ka ulur injoranca e tyre.
234.	 Mos u siguro prej idjotit edhe sikur të jetë prej më të afërmëve tek ti.
235.	 Nëse je midis njerëzve të zgjuar ji më i zgjuari prej tyre, e nëse je midis idjotëve bëhu më i miri prej tyre.
236.	 Gjuha e të zgjuarit është pas mendjes, ndërsa gjuha e idjotit është para mendjes.
237.	 Njerëzit janë armiq nëse janë injorantë.
238.	 Mos u shoqëro me injorantit ai ka disa cilësi me anë të cilave mund ta njohësh. Mërzitet pa nevojë, flet pa pasur dobi, jep aty ku nuk duhet të japë, nuk e dallon mikun nga armiku dhe i tregon të fshehtat kujtdo.
239.	 Shoqërimi me injorantin është ulje.
240.	 Injoranti është i vogël edhe nëse është plak, i dituri është i madh edhe nëse është i ri.
241.	 Lëvizja e shkëmbinjve nga vendi i tyre është më e lehtë se sa të bësh të kuptojë atë që nuk kupton.
242.	 Një armik i mençur është më i mirë se një mik budalla.
243.	 Verbëria e vërtetë është ajo e zemrës.
244.	 Injoranti përfiton nga gabimi i tij, ndërsa i dituri nga ai i të tjerëve.
245.	 Injoranti është armik i vetvetes.
246.	 Më mirë të vdesësh i ditur se sa të jetosh si një kafshë.


*Dashuria.*

247.	 Njeriu është me atë që do.
248.	 Nëse burrat luajnë me çdo gjë, shikoj dashurinë që luan me ta.
249.	 Humbja e shokëve më të dashur është kurbet.
250.	 Dashuria e baballarëve është afrimitet tek fëmijët, afrimiteti ka nevojë më tepër për dashurinë se sa ajo për të.
251.	 I huaj është ai i cili nuk ka një të dashur.
252.	 Dashuria është sëmundje, për të ska as shpërblim e as zëvëndësim.
253.	 Duaj për të tjerët atë që do për veten, dhe urre për ta atë që e urren për vete.
254.	 Nuk të do ai që urren komshiun tënd.
255.	 Kë do zemra atje shkojnë këmbët.
256.	 Syri i dashurisë është i verbër.


*Kujdesja dhe ruajtja.*

257.	 Prej armikut ruhu një herë, ndërsa prej shokut ruhu 1000 herë, ndoshta shoku ndryshon dhe e ai di mirë se si të të dëmtojë.
258.	 Kur të shikosh dhëmbët e luanit jasht, mos kujto se ai po qesh.
259.	 Kush të ruajti të përgëzoi.
260.	 Kush hyn në vendet e dyshimta akuzohet.
261.	 Ruhu prej të keqes së atij që i ke bërë mirë.
262.	 Mbrojtja është më e mirë se ilaçi.
263.	 Kush ruhet shpëton prej rrezikut.
264.	 Kur të ndërtohet shteti ruaj kokën tënde.
265.	 Nje lek që shpenzohet për tu mbrojtur, është më i mirë se sa një thes me ilaçe.


*Lufta.*


266.	 Luftoji epshet e tuja ashtu siç i lufton armiqtë e tujë.
267.	 Sa e lehtë duket lufta për ata që e shikojnë.
268.	 Lufta është hile.


*Liria.*


269.	 Fëmija do ta shlyejë borxhin e babait të tij vetëm nëse e gjen të robëruar dhe e liron.
270.	 Mos u bëj skllav i dikujt tjetër përderisa Allahu të krijoi të lirë.
271.	 Që kur i skllavëruat njerëzit, kur nënat e tyre i lindën të lirë.
272.	 Liria është gjëja më e shtrenjtë që gjëndet në faqen e tokës.
273.	 Jeta pa liri është vdekje.
274.	 Nuk ka jetë pa liri.
275.	 Më thonë: Kur të shikosh një skllav duke fjetur mos e ngacmo, ndoshta ai është duke parë në ëndërr sikur është i lirë. Ndërsa unë them: Nëse do të shikoj një skllav që flen gjumë do ta zgjojë dhe do ti flas rreth lirisë.
276.	 E pyeta lirinë: Ku janë fëmijët e tujë?.
Mu përgjigj: Njëri vdiq i kryqëzuar, një tjetër vdiq                    budalla kurse tjetri nuk ka linduar akoma.
277.	 Njeriu i lirë është i lirë edhe nëse e godet ndonjë fatkeqësi.

*Përkujdesja.*


278.	 Prej pasurisë tënde është vetëm ajo që e ke konsumuar dhe është mbaruar, apo e ke veshur dhe është vjetërsuar, apo që e ke dhënë lëmoshë dhe ka mbetur.
279.	 Zoti juaj i urren thashethemet, pyetjet e tepërta dhe humbjen e pasurisë.

*Hasedi, zilia.*


280.	 Do të vazhdojnë njerëzit të kenë mirësi përderisa nuk do të kenë zili njëri-tjetrin.
281.	 Shpresoj se prej çdo armiqësie do të ketë shpëtim, përveç armiqësisë së zilisë.
282.	 Çdo sëmundje përveç hasedit mund të kurohet.
283.	 Bëj durim ndaj të keqes së ziliqarit sepse durimi jot ka për ta shkatërruar, ashtu si zjarri i cili ha flakët e tij kur nuk gjen çfarë të djegë.
284.	 Zilia ndaj shokut është sëmundje e dashurisë.
285.	 Shëndeti i trupit varet prej largimit të zilisë.
286.	 Zilia është zemërim i burgosur në zemër dhe llogjikë e mangët.
287.	 Dënojini ziliqarët e tuaj duke u sjellur keq ndaj tyre.
288.	 Ai që të ka zili nuk ka për të të falenderuar për mirësinë që i ke bërë.
289.	 Ziliqari kujton se mirësia e cila do të largohet prej teje do ti shkojë atij.
290.	 Shporreni zilinë kurrë nuk ka qenë i lumtur ziliqari.
291.	 Zilia është goditje e luanit.


*E vërteta.*

292.	 Ai që nuk flet për të vërtetën është një shejtan.
293.	 Lufta më e madhe është të thuash fjalën e drejtë përpara sultanit të pa drejtë.
294.	 Fjala e vertete buron nga feja.
295.	 E verteta nganjehere flene por kurre nuk te harron.
296.	 E vërteta është e rëndë, kurse e kota është e lehtë.
297.	 Kush mundohet të mposhtë të vërtetën ajo e mposht atë.
298.	 Nje e vertetw qe e =mon wshtw mw e mirw se njw gwnjeshtwr qw tw gwzon.
299.	 Kush perplaset me te verteten, rrezohet.
300.	 Mos e nënvlerëso të drejtën e vëllait tënd, sepse ti nuk ke vëlla nëse e humb të drejtën e tij.
301.	 Atij që nuk i bën dobi e vërteta do ta dëmtojë e kota.
302.	 Nuk është njësoj ai i cili kërkon të vërtetën edhe pse gabon, me atë që kërkon të kotën dhe e gjen.
303.	 Nëse mbështetesh tek e vërteta do ta arrish atë që dëshiron.
304.	 Qeveria e cila ngrihet mbi baza të kota jeton një javë, ndërsa ajo që ngrihet mbi baza të vërteta jeton deri në orën e fundit.
305.	 E vërteta ka nevojë për dy burra, njëri që ta flasë ndërsa tjetri ta kuptojë.
306.	 Nuk është më i mirë ai i cili e flet të vërtetën dhe vepron sipas saj, ndaj atij që e dëgjon atë dhe e pranon.


*Urtësia.*

307.	 Urtësinë mësoje qoftë edhe prej munafikëve.
308.	 Urtësinë mos e lini tek ata të cilët nuk e meritojnë sepse do ti bëni padrejtësi, të zotëve të saj mos ja ndaloni urtësinë se edhe atyre do ti bëni padrejtësi.
309.	 Më largoni nga urtësia e cila nuk qan dhe filozofia e cila nuk qesh.
310.	kur shtohet urtwsia pakwsohet tw folurit.
311.	Merreni  urtësinë qoftë edhe nga goja e budallenjëve.
312.	 Fjalët e të urtit janë copëza mjalti.

*Butësia.*


313.	 Kur butësia është në diçka e zbukuron atë, e nëse largohet prej saj e shëmton.
314.	 Butësinë në disa vende e gjej të poshtëruar e në disa vende krenare kokëlartë.
315.	 Sillu si i butë edhe nëse nuk je i tillë.
316.	 Butësia është farefis.
317.	 Me butësi arrihet çdo gjë.
318.	 Butësia është të largosh të keqen me të mirë.
319.	 Njeriun e butë e duan të gjithë.


*Falenderimi.*


320.	 Nuk e falenderon Zotin ai që nuk falenderon njerëzit.
321.	 Mos e falendero dikënd derisa ta provosh, e mos e shajë pa e provuar.
322.	 Kush blen falenderim nuk mashtrohet.

*Turpi.*

323.	 Turpi është i gjithë mirësi.
324.	 Nëse nuk ke turp vepro cfarë të duash.
325.	 Turpi sjell vetëm të mira.
326.	 Mos ki turp, nëse nuk di diçka mësoje atë.
327.	 Kush mvishet me petkun e turpit nuk do ti duken mangësitë.
328.	 Mos ke turp të dhurosh qoftë pak, se nëse nuk jep qoftë edhe pak, ajo është akoma më pak.
329.	 Nëse largohet turpi hapet rruga e belave.
330.	 Kush turpërohet prej njerëzve dhe nuk turpërohet prej vetes, kjo do të thotë se ai nuk e konsideron veten asgjë.


*Jeta.*


331.	 Jeto në dynja sikur je i huaj apo udhëtar.
332.	 Jeta është frymëmarrje e cila numërohet, sa herë që kalon do të pakësohet një pjesë e jetës.
333.	 Puno për këtë botë sikur do të jetosh përjetësisht në të, dhe puno për botën tjetër sikur do të vdesësh nesër.
334.	 Kush i beson kohës ajo e mashtron, e kush e madhëron ajo e nënvlerëson.
335.	 Jeta wshtw njw detw i thellw, kush nuk di not mbytet nw tw.
336.	 Jnejiu qw jeton vetwm pwr vete, jeton i vogwl dhe vdes i vogwl.
337.	 Kuh e njeh dynjanë nuk mërzitet prej sprovave.
338.	 Jeto, ke për të parë atë që se ke parë.
339.	 Koha është dy ditë, një është për ty e një është kundra teje.


*Përtacia dhe dembelizmi.*

340.	 Kërkoje diturinë pa përtuar, sa larg është mirësia ndaj përtacëve.
341.	 Mos shko me dembelin për nevojat e tij, sa njerëz të mirë për shkak të këqinjve janë shkatërruar.
342.	 Për çdo mirësi ka një çelës që e hap dhe një që e mbyll atë, ai që e hap është durimi, ndërsa ai që e mbyll është dembelizmi.
343.	 Koha e dembelit është dyqan i shejtanit.
344.	 Të lëvizësh është bereqet, të rrish në vend është shkatërrim.


*Frika.*

345.	 Kush bëhet dele do ta hajë ujku.
346.	 Te fortit i mund turpi, te dobwtit i mund frika.

*Mashtrimi.*

347.	 Mos e mashtro atë i cili të mashtron.
348.	 Nuk ka mirësi tek ai i cili lëkundet, nga fryen era edhe ai shkon.
349.	 Mjafton të jesh i mashtruar nëse i beson mashtruesit.
350.	 Qenit që i jep, të ha.
351.	 Kush mashtron poshtërohet.


*Mirësia.*


352.	 Bëj mirë edhe nëse mirësia e tij është dëgjimi i të mirës prej njerëzve.
353.	 Vepruesi i të mirës është më i mirë se ajo, vepruesi i të keqes është më i keq se ajo.
354.	 Shoqërohu me njerëzit e mirë të jesh prej tyre, largohu prej të këqinjve që të shpëtosh prej yre.
355.	 Gjëja më  e mirë është ajo e cila është më e mirë për njerëzit.
356.	 Më i mirë se e mira është vepruesi i saj.
357.	 Kur të bësh një të mirë mos e trego atë, kur të të bëjnë një të mirë shfaqe.


*Përulja.*


358.	 Mos e nënvlerëso diçka të vogël sepse ajo mund të zmadhohet, e as diçka të pakët sepse ajo mund të shtohet.
359.	 Njerëzit jetojnë të përulur duke ju frikësuar asaj.
360.	 Nëse kafshët do ti përngjasosh me disa njerëz do të jetë përulje për to.
361.	 Kopracia, hamendja dhe përtacia janë orendi të përuljes.


*Arsyetimi dhe konsultimi.*

362.	 Mendimi i parë i të mençurit është mendimi i fundit i injorantit.
363.	 Është në rrezik ai që merr vetëm mendimin e tij.
364.	 Nwse kunsultohesh me nje te mencur, mendja e tij u bw e jotja.
365.	 Kujt i pëlqen mendimi i tij ka për të humbur.

*  Burri.*

366.	 Njeriu më i keq është dyftyrëshi, i cili me një fytyrë paraqitet tek një grup e më një fytyrë paraqitet tek një grup tjetër.
367.	Vlerat e njeriut varen nga arritjet e tij.
368.	 Njeriu varet nga dy gjëra, zemra dhe gjuha e tij.
369.	 Burri I fortw punon, burri I dobwt lutet.
370.	 Njerëzit janë tre llojesh: I pari është si ushqimi të nevojitet përherë, i dyti ëshë si ilaçi të nevojitet nganjëherë, i treti është si sëmundja nuk ke nevojë për të kurrë.
371.	 Shtëpia mbahet me burra e jo me pasuri.
372.	 Me zjarr provohet ari, e me ar provohet burri.


*Rrizku.*


373.	 Biri im dije se rrizku është dy llojesh, atë që e kërkon dhe ai që të kërkon ty, nëse nuk shkon atëherë vjen vetë.
374.	 Ndërprerja e rrizkut është si prerja e qafës.


*Rryshfeti dhe dhurata.*


375.	 Mos shiko thjeshtësinë e atij që jep dhuratë por shiko zemrën e atij që e dhuroi.
376.	 Tre gjëra tregojnë për mençurinë e njeriut, dhurata, i dërguari dhe libri.
377.	 Dhurata jepet në masën e të dhuruarit.


*Thjeshtësia.*


378.	 Ji i thjeshtë në dynja të të dojë Zoti, ji i thjeshtë midis njerëzve të të duan ata.
379.	 Thjeshtësia më e mirë është fshehja e saj.
380.	 Ji i thjeshtë në dynja e Zoti do të të bëj të shikosh mangsitë e saj.

*Martesa.*

381.	 Gruaja martohet për katër gjëra.
        Për pasurinë e saj, 
        prejardhjen e saj,  
        bukurinë, dhe fenë e saj.
382.	 Pasuria e lejoi çdo gjë të ndaluar, derisa dhe martesën e kokëthinjurve me virgjëreshat, nuk është martuar vajza  por ja shitën bukurinë dhe virgjërinë me para.
383.	 Nëse do të jesh i lumtur përkujto ditët e martesës.
384.	 Kush martohe me vajzën e një populli të huaj bie në një gabim që nuk e ka ditur.
385.	 Vajzën që e kërkojnë shumë nuk martohet.
386.	 Mbulesa e vajzës është martesa e saj.
387.	 Mos premto pa qenë i kënaqur.
388.	 Kush martohet me nënën time bëhet xhaxhai im.


*Burri dhe gruaja.*


389.	 Nëse do të urdhëroja dikënd që ti binte në sexhde dikujt veç Allahut, do të urdhëroja gruan ti binte në sexhde  burrit të saj.
390.	 Dynjaja është rehati, e rehatia më e mirë është gruaja e ndershme.


*Vizita dhe mikpritja.*

391.	 Mikpritja është tre ditë, shtesa është lëmoshë.
392.	 Mos shko për vizitë çdo ditë sepse në këtë mënyrë e mërzit mikun.
393.	 Pakësoji vizitat ndaj atij që e do, përfundimi i saj është mërzitja.
394.	 Miku jonë, nëse do të na vizitosh, neve do të na gjesh miq e ti do të jesh i zoti i shtëpisë.
395.	 Vizita e të dobëve është shenjë e thjeshtësisë.
396.	 Shtëpia që nuk njeh miq është varrezë e banorve të saj.
397.	 Miku në fillim është flori, pastaj argjen, e pastaj hekur.


*Mbajtja e sekretit.*


398.	 Nëse të besohen disa të fshehta, fshiji ato, e mos i shfaq të metat e vëllait kur të gdhihesh.
399.	 Sekretin tonë mos ta dëgjojë një i tretë, çdo sekret që i kalon dy vetë nuk është më i tillë.
400.	 Sekretin e mban njeriu i ndershëm, tek ai sekreti është i fshehur, sekreti është si një shtëpi e mbyllur të cilës i  kanë humbur çelësat dhe dera është e blinduar.
401.	 Në zemrën tënde përgatit një vend për të fshehtat, ku gjuha jote nuk do të ketë mundësi ty hyjë.
402.	 Atë që ja ke fshehur armikut mos ja shfaq shokut.
403.	 Më budalla se ty është ai i cili të beson të fshehtat e veta.
404.	 Sekreti është amanet.
405.	 Sekreti jot është prej gjakut tënd.
406.	 Kush fsheh sekretin e tij gëzohet, edhe njerëzit shpëtojnë prej të keqes së tij.
407.	 Ai që fsheh sekretin e tij arrin atë që dëshiron.


*Gëzimi dhe lumturia.*


408.	 I lumtur është ai që përfiton nga të tjerët, fatkeq është ai i cili që këshillohet, e prej këshillës përfitojnë të tjerët.
409.	 Lumturia e përkryer është me dituri, e ajo e mangëta është me thjeshtësi.
410.	 Kam nevojë për tre gjëra që të jem i lumtur: 
Shendetin e trupit, 
  mendjen e pastër, 
  dhe zemrën e gjërë.
411.	 Kafsha e shpejtë, gruja e bindur dhe shtëpia e gjërë plotësojnë lumturinë.


*Rinia dhe pleqëria.*


412.	 Shkoi rinia e ku ka më kthim prej saj, erdhi pleqëria ku të fshihem prej saj.
413.	 Nëse nuk përpiqesh për diçka kur je i ri, mjerë për ty në çfarë moshe do të përpiqesh për të.
414.	 Çdo gjë që e shpreson njeriu mund ta arrijë, përveç rinisë, ajo nuk kthehet më.
415.	 Me të vërtetë pleqëria është petku i butësisë dhe kulturës, ashtu siç është rinia petku i zbavitjes dhe përpjekjes.
416.	 Ah sikur të kthehej rinia një ditë ta lajmëroja se çfarë më bëri pleqëria.
417.	 Rinia i ka pasur ditët e lehta, pleqëria çdo ditë e më tepër po më lodh.
418.	 Kush nuk e respekton të moshuarin po shkatërron një shtëpi në të cilën do të hyjë një ditë.
419.	 Ai që i arrin të 90-tat ankohet pa patur nevojë.
420.	 Për çdo diell ka perëndim.
421.	 Përkujtimi i rinisë është brengë që të bren për brenda.


*Sharja dhe ofendimi.*


422.	 Kur të të flasë mendjelehti mos ju përgjigj, përgjigja më e mirë është heshtja.
423.	 Mos shaj iblis në sytë e të tjerëve, kur ti vetë je shoku i tij.


*Grindja.*


424.	 Mos kërkoni takimin me armikun por nëse ju vjen bëni durim.
425.	 Me të vërtetë grindja banonte në zemra, rrallë e pashë atë në mendje.
426.	 Ngatarresa wshtw mw e rwndw se  vrasja.


*E keqa*.

427.	 Njerëzit më të këqinj janë dyftyrëshit, të cilët me një fytyrë paraqiten tek një grup dhe me një fytyrë tjetër paraqiten tek një grup tjetër.
428.	 Ai që ndez zjarr, një ditë do të djegë edhe  gishtat e veta.
429.	 Largoje tw keqen dhe pwrcille me kwngw.
430.	 Njeriu më i keq është ai që më lavdëron kur më takon, ndërsa kur largohet më shan.
431.	 Çojeni gurin andej nga erdhi sepse e keqa largohet vetëm me të keqe.
432.	 Njihe tw keqen, jo pwr tw bwrw keq, por pwr tu mbrojtur prej saj, kush nuk e njeh tw keqen bie nw tw.
433.	 Ai qw tw bwn keq shwnoja emrin nw rwrw, ai qw tw bwn mirw gdhendja emrin nw gurw.
434.	 Ai që fiton me sherr është mundur.
435.	 Vonoje të keqen sepse nëse dëshiron mund ta shpejtosh atë.
436.	 Mos u shoqëro me njeriun e keq, natyra jote mund të vjedhë disa nga veset e tij duke mos e ditur.
437.	 Kur pasqyra e të keqes lëviz e nuk shfaqet lind e papritura, e nëse shfaqet lind dhembja, kur pasqyra e të mirës lëviz e nuk shfaqet lind e mira, e nëse shfaqet lind kënaqësia.
438.	 Gjëja më me dobi është vdekja e të këqinjve.
439.	 Ka fituar zemra e të cilit është e qetë prej të keqes.
440.	 Ai që nuk e njeh të keqen është i prirë të bjerë në të.
441.	 Kush mbjell erë do të korrë furtuna.
442.	 Kush mbjell një shkop nuk do të korrë rrush.
443.	 Lëre të keqen të të lërë ajo ty.
444.	 Ruhu prej të keqes së atij që i ke bërë mirë.
445.	 Disa të këqija janë më të leha se sa disa të tjera.
446.	 Çelësi i barkut është një kafshatë buke, çelësi i të keqës është një fjalë e vetme.


*Poezia dhe poetët.*

447.	 U ngritën mbretërit mbi fronet e tyre, porse poetët ishin më lartë se ata.
448.	 Mos e vëllazëro poetin, ai të lavdëron me para e të shan falas.
449.	 Poezia është zbukurimi i mbledhjeve.
450.	 Poetët janë zotërinjtë e fjalëve, i shkurtojnë ato të gjatat dhe i zgjasin ato të shkurtrat.
451.	 Poetët fillojnë të jetojnë pas vdekjes së tyre.


Dy*shimi dhe hamendja.*


452.	 Ruhuni prej hamendjes sepse ajo është biseda më gënjeshtër.
453.	 Besoji hamendjes së atij që mendon mirë për ty.
454.	 Gjëndja më e keqe e njeriut është kur ai nuk i beson askujt për shkak të hamendjes së tij të keqe, e as atij nuk i beson askush për shkak të gjurmëve të këqija që ai ka.
455.	 Nëse dyshon për dashurinë e dikujt pyet zemrën tënde për të.
456.	 Mendimi i mirë është prehja e zemrës.
457.	 Ai që mendon mirë jeton i lumtur.
458.	 Kush nuk përfiton prej hamendjes së tij nuk ka për të përfituar prej sigurisë së tij.
459.	 Nuk është drejtësi të gjykohet i drejti për një dyshim.


*Durimi.*


460.	 Durimi është dritë.
461.	 Durimi është me goditjen e parë.
462.	 Nuk ju ka dhënë ndonjërit mirësi më e gjërë se sa durimi.
463.	 Durimi wshtw njw rrugw me gjwmba, nwse e kalon arrin atw qw dwshiron.
464.	 Nwse hyn nw diskutim me injorantin duhet tw durosh fjalw e tij.
465.	 Durimi wshtw si anija me tw cilwn kalojmw detin e streseve dhe na =on drejt bregut tw rehatisw.
466.	 Duro pak sepse pas vështirësi ka lehtësim, dhe çdo gjë ka kohën dhe catuesin e saj.
467.	 Durimi është veshja më e bukur e njeriut.
468.	 Kush bwn durim ka fituar gjithca.
469.	 Durimi është dy llojësh, durimi ndaj asaj që e urren dhe durimi për atë të cilën e dëshiron.
470.	 Bëni durim, durimi në besim është si koka në trup, nuk ka mirësi ai trup i cili nuk ka kokë, e as ai besim që nuk është i pajisur me durim.
471.	 Ai i cili nuk shpëton prej durimit do të shkatërrohet prej mosdurimit.
472.	 Koha është e ndarë në dy ditë, një për ty e njëra kundra teje. Në ditën tënde mos u trego dembel, e kur të jetë kundra teje duro.
473.	 Durimi është çelësi i rrugëdaljes.
474.	 Nëse falenderimi dhe durimi janë dy deve, nuk do të më interesonte se cilës prej tyre do ti hipja.
475.	 Sa dyer të mbyllura hapen me durim.
476.	 Kush duron arrin atë që ka për qëllim.

*Miqësia.*

477.	 Nuk ka mirësi në shoqërimin e atij që nuk e konsideron të mirën tënde si për veten e tij.
478.	 Njw shok qw tw gjwndet prawn nw halle, wshtw mw I mirw se sa njwmijw qw tw rrinw prawn nw gwzime.
479.	 Nuk janë shumë një mijë shokë për një njeri, dhe një armik i vetëm mjafton.
480.	 Miqwsia wshtw si xhami, po u thye nuk ngjitet mw.
481.	 Nuk ka gjë më të lumtur në dynja për sytë e mi se sa shikimi i shokëve të mi. Muzika më e mirë që kënaq veshët e mi është zëri i cili më lajmëron për kthimin e shokëve të mi.
482.	 Njw shok qw nuk tw bwn mirw wshtw si njw armik qw nuk tw bwn keq.
483.	 Qyteti më i keq është ai në të cilin nuk ke asnjë shok.
484.	 Lamtumirë dynjasë nëse në të nuk ka një shok të sinqertë i cili e mban premtimin.
485.	 Kërkon një shok i cili nuk ka të meta, e ku ka njeri pa të meta në këtë botë.
486.	 Kur shoku bën me ty shaka e ti mërzitesh atëherë ai e len atë, ndërsa armiku kur e shikon që ti mërzitesh vazhdon akoma më tepër.
487.	 Njeriu më i pafuqishëm është ai që nuk gjen shokë, e më i pafuqishëm se ky është ai që i humb ata.
488.	 Nuk do të jetë shoku i sinqertë me ty nëse nuk ty ruan ty në tre gjëra.
 1-
 2-kur nuk je prezent,
 3-pas vdekjes.
489.	 Shokët e tuj janë tre: Shoku jot, shoku i shokut, armiku i shokut.
490.	 Shoku gjëndet në vështirësi.


*Sinqeriteti.*


491.	 Bëhuni të sinqertë, sepse sinqeriteti udhëzon për të mirë.
492.	 Njeriu nuk do të jetë i sinqertë në fjalët e tij derisa ti vërtetojë ato me vepra.
493.	 Nëse thua për diçka po plotësoje atë, sepse po-ja është borxh, ndaj teje është detyrë. E në mos thuaj jo që të rehatohesh, e mos të të thonë njerëzit se ti je gënjeshtarë.
494.	 Ji i sinqertë edhe nëse të vrasin.
495.	 Mos e beso çdo gjë që thuhet.


*Lëmosha.*


496.	 Nuk pakësohet pasuria prej lëmoshës.
497.	 Çdo bamirësi është lëmoshë.
498.	 Lëmosha i fshin të këqijat ashtu siç e fik uji zjarrin.
499.	 Shpenzimi që bën njeriu për shtëpinë e tij është sadaka.


*E qeshura dhe shakaja.*


500.	 Mos qesh tepër, e qeshura e tepërt ta vdes zemrën.
501.	 Me mikun bëj shaka sa dëshiron, nëse të thotë mjaft mos vazhdo më, ndoshta ajo shaka që ti bën me të mund të jetë çelësi i grindjes.
502.	 Nuk i len ynyrë vetes ai që qesh shumë.
503.	 Qesh, se ka për të të qeshur dynjaja me ty.
504.	 E qeshura pa shkak do të thotë se nuk ke edukatë.


Bi*ndja.*


505.	 Nuk ka bindje ndaj krijesës kur kundërshtohet krijuesi.
506.	 Kush i bindet epshit të tij shet fenë për dynjanë.
507.	 Kush i bindet zemërimit humb edukatën.


*Natyra dhe zakoni.*


508.	 Nëse ai e ka natyrën e keqe nuk i bën dobi morali i të moralshmit.
509.	 Armiqësia e të dobtëve ndaj të fortëve, mendjelehtëve ndaj të urtëve, keqbërësve ndaj të mirëve është natyrë e cila nuk ndryshon.
510.	 Zakonet e zotërinjve janë zotërinj të zakoneve.


*Kënaqësia.*


511.	 Biri i ademit kënaqu prej dynjasë me pak, se ajo nuk është pak për atë që do të vdesë.
512.	 Sikur biri i Ademit të kishte një luginë më flori do të kërkonte dhe një tjetër, e nuk e ngop gojën e tij vetëm se dheu.


*Padrejtësia.*


513.	 Mos bëj padrejtësi sepse përfundimi i saj është pishmanllëku, ti flen gjumë duke mos e ditur se ai që i ke bërë padrejtësi vetëm lutet ndaj teje e syri  Zotit nuk flen.
514.	 Nuk kam parë padrejtësi më të madhe se kjo ndaj nesh, na bëjnë padrejtësi e pastaj na urdhërojnë që ti falenderojmë.
515.	 Mos bëj padrejtësi ashtu siç dëshiron mos të të bëjnë.
516.	 Padrejtësia më e keqe është ajo që bëhet ndaj të dobëtit.
517.	 Nëse fuqia jote të fton ti bësh padrejtësi njerëzve, atëherë përkujto fuqinë e Zotit ndaj teje.
518.	 Padrejtësia ka vetëm dorë, ajo nuk ka zemër.
519.	 Padrejtësia ndaj të afërmve është më e keqe se sa goditja me shpatë.


*Drejtësia.*


520.	 Drejtësia e njërëzve është si bora, po doli dielli e shkrin atë.
521.	 Drejtësia është si shiu i cili e ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj, ndërsa padrejtësia është si zjarri midis shkurreve.
522.	 Drejtësia i vendos gjërat në vendin e tyre.
523.	 Ji peshore e drejtë midis njerëzve dhe vetvetes, duaj për ta atë që do për vete, e urre për ta atë që urren për vete.
524.	 Prijës i mirë është ai që përkujtohet për drejtësinë e tij.
525.	 Gjykatësi nuk do të jetë i drejtë përderisa nuk do ta konsiderojë kryetarin të barabartë me njeriun e thjeshtë.


*Krenaria.*


526.	 Vështrova krenarinë dhe e gjeta krenare midis diturisë dhe edukatës, e të përulur midis injorancës dhe fëlliqësisë.
527.	 Krenaria e njeriut ndodhet në vendin e tij.
528.	 Bleje krenarinë me para se ajo nuk është e shtrenjtë, nuk është mashtruar ai që e ka blerë krenarinë me para.
529.	 Shpirti bujar e sheh pasurinë të pavlerë.
530.	 Më mirë të vdesësh me nder se sa të jetosh i poshtëruar.

*Pastërtia.*


531.	 Pastërtia është bukuria e vërfërisë, falenderimi i pasurisë.


*Falja dhe zemërgjërësia.*


532.	 Zoti nuk e mëshiron atë që nuk mëshiron njerëzit.
533.	 Të parin që duhet ta mëshirosh është ai që ke mundësi ta ndëshkosh.
534.	 Njeriu më i zgjuar është ai që arsyeton më shumë.
535.	 Puna më e mirë është butësia kur mërzitesh.
536.	 Falja prish tek i keqi aq sa rregullon tek bujari.
537.	 Falja është për atë që nuk bën më e jo për atë që vazhdon.
538.	 Të pendohem kur fal, është më e mirë se sa të pendohem kur ndëshkoj.
539.	 Më i keqi i të këqinjëve është ai që nuk pranon arsyetim.

*Mëndja.*


540.	 Për çdo sëmundje ka ilaç, ilaçi i zemrës është mendja.
541.	 Xheneti ka 100 gradë, 99 janë për të zotët e mëndjes një është për njerëzit e tjerë.
542.	 Nuk ka gjw mw tw bukur se sa mendja tw cilwn e stolis e vwrteta.
543.	 Nuk ka pasuri si mwndja, mjerim si injoranca, trashwgimi si kultura dhe mik mw tw mirw se sa kwshilla.
544.	 A nuk e ke parë se mëndja është zbukurim për poseduesin e saj, ndërsa përkryeshmëria e saj është me përvojë.
545.	 Nuk ka llogjikë më të mirë se sa meditimi.
546.	 I llogjikëshëm është ai që i vendos gjërat në vendin e tyre.
547.	 Nuk ka pasuri më të mirë se sa mëndja, varfëri më të keqe se sa padija, trashëgimi më të mirë se sa edukata.
548.	 Mjerë për një popull i mençuri i të cilit është memec dhe i forti qorr.
549.	 Qetësohet ai që nuk ka llogjikë.


*Dituria dhe dijetari.*


550.	 Dijetarët janë trashëgimtarë të Profetëve.
551.	 Zemra jeton me dritwne dijes, sic jeton toka me ujin e qiellit.
552.	 Dituria wshtw jeta e zemrws dhe drita e syve.
553.	 Kush nuk ka nw mendjen dhe zemrwn e tij urtwsinw e kuranit, wshtw si shtwpia e rrwnuar.
554.	Kërkoje diturinë qoftë dhe në Kinë.
555.	 Dituria nuk tw jep njw pjesw tw saj nwse nuk i jep tw gjithw veten twnde.
556.	 Gjwja me e mirw nw botw wshtw diha, ndwrsa gjwja mw e keqe wshtw padija.
557.	 Kërkoje diturinë nga djepi deri në varr.
558.	 Boja e dijetarit është më e shtrenjtë se sa gjaku i shehidit.
559.	 Dituria është zbukuri.
560.	 Çohu me dituri dhe mos kërko ta ndërrosh, njerëzit janë të vdekur e dijetarët janë të gjallë.
561.	 Mëso, asnjeri nuk ka lindur i ditur.
562.	 Dituria i ngjall zemrat e vdekura ashtu siç  ngjallet një qytet pasi bie shiu.
563.	 Dituria shoqërohet me punën, ai që mëson punon. Dituria e thërret punën, nëse i përgjigjet qëndron e në të kundërt largohet.
564.	 Dy lloj njerëzish nuk ngopen, ai që kërkon dituri dhe ai që kërkon pasuri.
565.	 Nuk ka vdekur ai që ringjalli diturinë, nuk është varfëruar ai që posedoi të kuptuarit.
566.	 Gjëja më e lartë është dituria, Zoti është i ditur dhe e do çdo njeri  të ditur.
567.	 Mbretërit janë gjëkatës të njerëzve, ndërsa dijetarët janë gjykatësit e tyre.
568.	 I ditur është ai që njeh pozitën e tij.
569.	 Dijetari është drita e Zotit në tokë.
570.	 Dijetari është i madh, edhe nëse është i vogël në moshë.
571.	 Mëngësia e diturisë është harresa.
572.	 Të mësosh kur je i vogël është sikur të gdhendësh në gurë.
573.	 Dituria është jeta e zemrave dhe drita e syve.
574.	 Dituria më e mirë është njohja e vetvetes.
575.	 Me butësi plotësohet dituria.
576.	 Dituria është më e mirë se sa pasuria.
577.	 Ditruia është në zemra e jo rreshta.
578.	 Sikur të mos ishte edukuesi im nuk do ta kisha njohur Zotin tim.
579.	 Dijetari është si murgu, largohet për ti shërbyer diturisë ashtu siç largohet murgu për ti shërbyer fesë.


*Puna.*

580.	 Puna më e mirë tek Zoti është ajo që vazhdon qoftë dhe pak.
581.	 Punët janë sipas qëllimit, çdo njeriu i takon ajo që ka për qëllim.
582.	 Mjeshtri i paaftw zihet me veglat e tij.
583.	 Punwt janw peng i kohws.
584.	 Cdo punw e ndershme wshtw ibadet.
585.	 Papunwsia wshtw nwna e tw kwqijave.
586.	 Njeriu më i mirë është ai që jeton shumë dhe vepron mirë.
587.	 Gjëja më e mirë që e hani, është ajo që e përfitoni vetë.
588.	 Të vdekurin e pasojnë tre gjëra, familja, pasuria dhe puna e tij. Kthehet pasuria dhe familja e mbetet me të puna e tij.
589.	 Nëse nuk mbjell dhe shikon të tjerët tek korrin, bëhesh pishman për ditët të cilat të kaluan.
590.	 Thënja më e mirë është ajo që e vërteton puna.
591.	 Bereqeti i moshës është tek puna e  mirë.
592.	 Puno për këtë botë sikur do të jetosh për jetë, puno për botën tjetër siku do të vdesësh nesër.
593.	 I dituri që nuk punon, më tepër prish se sa rregullon.
594.	 Si të mbjellësh do të korrësh.


*Harami dhe turpi.*


595.	 U linde i pastër pa të meta, sikur u linde ashtu siç deshe.
596.	 Nuk kam parë mangësi tek të metat e njerëzve ashtu siç kam parë mangësi tek ai që ka mundësi të ndryshojë.
597.	 Njerëzit shikojnë të metat e të tjerëve dhe verbohen ndaj të metave të tyre. Sa keq është për atë që i shfaqet e meta e të tjerëve dhe i fshihet e veta.
598.	 Nëse i shan njerëzit ata do të të shajnë më shumë, dhe do ti shfaqin paturpësitë të cilat ti kishin fshehur.
599.	 Kush shikon të metat e veta nuk ka kohë të merret me ato të të tjerëve.
600.	 Përkushtimi me të metat e të tjerëve është e meta më e madhe.
601.	 Haram është ajo që e lejon për veten dhe ja ndalon të tjerëve.


*Zemërimi.*

602.	 Nuk është i fortë ai që sillet si i tillë por i fortë është ai që e përmban veten kur zemërohet.
603.	 Kush pretendon se është i butë mërzite që ta njohësh, butësia njihet në zemërim.
604.	 Zemwrimi fik dritwn e mendjes.
605.	 Zemërimi i të mençurit është në veprën e tij, ndërsa i të paditurit është në fjalët e tij.
606.	 Fillimi i zemërimit është budallallëku, përfundimi i tij është pishmanllëku.
607.	 Njeriu më i fortë është ai që përmbahet kur është i zemëruar.
608.	 Kush i bindet zemërimit e humb edukatën.
609.	 I zemëruari është vëlla me budallain.


*Pasuria.*


610.	 Nuk është pasuria të kesh shumë para, por pasuria e vërtetë është ajo e shpirtit.
611.	 Të jesh i pasur në kurbet është njësoj sikur je në vendin tënd, e të jesh i varfër në vendin tënd është njësoj sikur je në kurbet.
612.	 Dy vetë nuk ngopen , kërkuesi i diturisë dhe ai i pasurisë.
613.	 Pasuria fsheh poshtërsitë e të pasurve dhe zemërgjerësinë e të varfërve.


*Mirësia.*

614.	 Nuk pakësohet pasuria prej lëmoshës.
615.	 Urdhëro për të mirë të jesh prej tyre.
616.	 Mirësia është thesar.
617.	 Nëse vepron një të mirë fshije, e nëse ta bëjnë shfaqe.
618.	 Mirësia më e mirë është ndihma e të vobektit.
619.	 Mirwsia e detyruar nuk meriton lwvdata.
620.	 Kush mbjell mirësi korr falenderime.


*Varfëria.*


621.	 Varfëria shoqërohet me njerëzit e thjesht, ndërsa njerëzit shoqërohen me të pasurit.
622.	 Ai që shpenzon kohën në mbledhjen e pasurisë duke ju ruajtur varfërisë, ajo që po vepron është varfëri.
623.	 Nuk ka varfëri më të madhe se padija.
624.	 Guri dhe hekuri janë më të lehtë se varfëria.
625.	 Nëse dy lloje njerëzish rregullohen rregullohet i gjithë populli. Prijësit dhe fukarenjtë.


*Farefisi.*

626.	 Lëmosha ndaj të varfërit është thjesht lëmoshë, ndërsa ndaj të afërmit është lëmoshë dhe lidhje farefisnore.
627.	 Respektoji të afërmit e tuj, ata janë krahu me të cilin fluturon, tabani mbi të cilin ecën, dora me të cilën përshëndet.
628.	 Farefisi nuk ka nevojë për dashuri, por dashuria ka nevojë për të.
629.	 Dashuria e baballarëve është afrimitet midis famijëve.
630.	 Më mirë zjarri i të afërmit se sa pasuria e të largëtit.
Caktimi.
631.	 Zotit i takon ajo që e ka dhënë dhe e ka marrë, çdo gjë tek 	Ai është caktuar ashtu siç ka thënë.
632.	 Kur Zoti cakton për një njeri që do të vdesë filan vend e bën atë të ketë nevjë për të shkuar atje.
633.	 Do të të arrijë ajo që të është caktuar.
634.	 Kur zbret caktimi largohet shikimi.

*Kënaqësia.*

635.	 Kënaqësia më solli krenarinë, a ka krenari më të madhe se kënaqësia.
636.	 Kënaqësia është pasuri që nuk shteron kurrë.
637.	 Mjafton për pasuri kënaqësia dhe për mirësi morali i lartë.
638.	 Kush kënaqet me caktimin e Zotit nuk mërzitet për hubjen e diçkaje.
639.	 Nuk ka thesar më të çmuar se sa kënaqësia.
640.	 I liri është rob përderisa ai nuk ngopet, robi është i lirë kur ai kënaqet.
641.	 Kush kënaqet me atë që ka qetësohet zemra dhe trupi i tij.
642.	 Shoku më i mirë është kënaqësia.


*Libri dhe leximi.*


643.	 Librat të cilët i ke mbledhur nëse nuk i ke lexuar nuk të bëjnë dobi.
644.	 I dërguari jot është përkthyes i mendjes tënde, ndërsa libri është gjëja më e mirë që mund të flasë për ty.
645.	 Libri është shoku që nuk tregohet dyftyrësh, nuk të lodh dhe nuk të shfaq të fshehtat.


*Gënjeshtra.*


646.	 Sinqeriteti është qetësim, ndërsa qënjeshtra është tronditje.
647.	 Mjafton që të jetë gënjshtar njeriu nëse flet çdo gjë që e dëgjon.
648.	 Kush gënjen historinë ka gënjyer Zotin e tij, dhe i bën dëm  të vdekurve dhe të gjallëve.
649.	 Jo =do gjw qw shkwlqen wshtw flori.
650.	 Ti gënjen, shpërblim për ty është, se kur të thuash të vërtetën nuk do të besojnë më.
651.	 Gënjeshtari frikëson veten edhe kur është i sigurtë.
652.	 Gënjeshtra është poshtërim.
653.	 Gënjeshtari largon ynyrën e fytyrës së tij.
654.	 Mos u arsyeto shumë, sepse shumica e gënjeshtrave përzihet me to.
655.	 Gënjeshtra është sëmundje, sinqeriteti është ilaçi i saj.
656.	 Gënjeshtra ecën me një këmbë, e vërteta me dy.


*Fjala dhe heshtja.*


657.	 Ti je i qetë kur nuk flet, e nëse flet ajo është ose për ty ose kundra teje.
658.	 Gjuha e të mençurit është pas llogjikës së tij, ndërsa gjuha e të paditurit është para saj.
659.	 Gjuha është si grabitqar, nëse e lëshon të ha.
660.	 Shpwtimi I njeriut wshtw nw ruajtjen e gjuhws.
661.	 Thënjet e të diturve nëse janë të sakta janë ilaç, e nëse gabojnë të sëmurin.
662.	 Mos flit për atë që nuk e di, bile mos e thuaj çdo gjë që e di.
663.	 Kush flet shumë gabon shumë, ai që gabon shumë i pakësohët turpi.
664.	 Lëre fjalën nëse nuk di, dhe ligjëratën nëse nuk je i obliguar.
665.	 Thënja më e mirë është ajo që ka dobi në të.
666.	 Mos e thuaj atë që nuk do të thuhet për ty.
667.	 Shpëtimi i njeriut është nëse ruan gjuhën e tij.
668.	 Nëse fjala është prej argjendi, heshtja është prej floriri.
669.	 Ndonjëherë heshtja është dhe përgjigje.


*Veshja.*

670.	 Nuk është bukuria tek rrobet që na zbukurojnë, por bukuria është tek dija dhe morali.
671.	 Ha atë që të pëlqen dhe vishu ashtu siç duan njerëzit.


*Lavdërimi.*

672.	 Ajo që nuk është mirë të thuhet edhe nëse është e vërtetë është lavdërimi i vetes.
673.	 Ai që të lavdëron pa asnjë shakak do të të shajë po në të njëjtën mënyrë.
674.	 Mos e lavdwro fillimin derisa tw shohwsh fundin.
675.	 Lavdërimi më i mirë është ai që del nga gjuha e të zgjedhurve.


*Femra.*


676.	 Gratë janë laqet e shejtanëve.
677.	 Dynjaja është kënaqësi, e kënaqësia më e mirë e saj është një grua e ndershme.
678.	 Femra dashurinë e fsheh edhe 40 vjet, ndërsa urrejtjen nuk e mban as për një orë.
679.	 Femra mund te jete sherr, dhe sherri më i madh i saj është se medoemos do ta mbjellë atë.

*Sëmundja.*


680.	 Barku është parkingu i të gjitha sëmundjeve.
681.	 Ilaçi më i mirë është të hash pak.
682.	 Për çdo sëmundje ka shërim.
683.	 Atij që i sëmuret e brëndshmja i vdes e jashtmja.


*Vdekja.*


684.	 Kur të gdhihesh mos e prit ngrysjen, e kur të ngrysesh mos e prit gdhirjen, ruje shëndetin për sëmundjen, dhe jetën për vdekjen.
685.	 Kur vdes njeriu i ndërpritet puna përveç tre gjërave: 
Lëmosha e vazhdueshme, dituria prej të cilës përfitojnë        njerëzit dhe djali i mirë i cili lutet për të.
686.	 Vdekja është një derë në të cilin do të hyjë çdokush, mjerë për mua, pas derës kush do të jetë shtëpia?.
687.	 Kush nuk do të vdesë prej shpatës do të vdesë prej diçkaje tjetër, shkaqet janë të ndryshme por vdekja është një.
688.	 Kur të shikosh një xhenaze që mbartet, dije se edhe ti do të mbartesh një ditë.
689.	 Nëse do të meditosh kohën dhe ndryshimin e saj do të kuptosh se vdekja është një goditje vdekjeprurëse.
690.	 Vdekja e njeriut të ndershëm është rehati për të, ndërsa vdekja e njeriut të keq është rehati për të tjerët.
691.	 Çdo gjë ka kohën dhe caktimin e saj.
692.	 Nuk shpëton prej vdekjes ai që i frikësohet asaj, e as nuk do ti shtohet jeta atij që e do atë.
693.	 Vdekja është porta për në botën tjetër.
694.	 Jeto si të duash por dije se do të vdesësh, duaj kë të duash por dije se do të ndahesh prej tij.
695.	 Vdekja i barazon të gjithë njerëzit.


*Thashethemet dhe përgojimi.*


696.	 Thashethemja është shigjetë vdekjeprurëse.
697.	 Përgojimi është puna e të paaftit.
698.	 Më mirë të më shashë se sa të më përgojosh.
699.	 Kush i zw besw pwrgojuesit do tw humbw shokwt e tij.
700.	 Kush të flet ty për të tjerët do të flasë me ta për ty.



*Udhëtimi.*


701.	 Udhëtimi është peshorja e moraleve.
702.	 Mos u shoqëro me të pasurin në udhëtim, nëse do të shpenzosh si ai do të dëmtohesh, e nëse do të rrijë mbi ty do të të përulë.
703.	 Udhëtimi është një pjesë prej dënimit, shoku i keq një pjesë prej zjarit.
704.	 Udhëtari është i verbër edhe nëse shikon.


*Atdheu.*


705.	 Ta dëbosh njeriun nga atdheu i tij është dënim.
706.	 Nuk ka dobi prej dijetarit që nuk është atdhetar.


*Premtimi.*


707.	 Nuk ka përfitim prej premtimit që është gënjeshtër, dhe fjalës që nuk është vepër.
708.	 Mos thuaj për diçka që nuk e vepron po, mirë është të thuhet po pas jo-së, por sa e shëmtuar është të thuash jo pas po-së.
709.	 Nëse për diçka thua po kryeje atë, sepse po-ja është borxh të cilin duhet ta kryesh.
710.	 E keqa e njerëzve të mirë është se premtojnë, cfarë do të ishte për ta nëse nuk do të premtoshin.
711.	 Mos premto për atë që nuk je i fuqishëm ta veprosh.
712.	 Premtimi është fytyra, mbajtja e tij është zbukurimi i saj.
713.	 Më mirë të vdesësh i etur, se sa mos të mbash premtimin.
714.	 Premtimi pa veprim është armiqësi pa shkak


*Koha.*

715.	 Rrahjet e zemrës i thanë njeriut, jeta është minuta dhe sekonda.
716.	 Rëndësia e kohës është si ajo e pasurisë.
717.	 Koha është mësuesi i atij që nuk ka mësues.
718.	 Koha është pronari i atij që nuk ka zotëri.
719.	 Rasti I favorshem largohet si retw e beharit, prandaj mos e ler te te iki e kot.
720.	 Shqetesimi per atw cka kaloi eshte humbje kohe.


*Fëmija.*

721.	 Fëmijët tuaj nuk janë për ju, ata janë fëmijët e jetës e cila është e mallëngjyer për veten e saj.

*Bota tjeter.*

722.	 Mos shpreso pwr lumturi nw botwn tjetwr nwse nuk ke  punuar pwr tw.

*Fati.*

723.	 Fati eshte nje rrugw e erret qe nuk duhet ecur ne te, eshte nje oqean i thelle qe nuk duhet te zhytesh ne te, eshte sekreti i Zotit, mos e vrit menjen per te.

*Zemra.*

724.	 Zemra eshte libri i syrit.
Keshilla

725.	 Pranoje keshillen si te vije, por paraqite ate ne formen me te mire.




*Egziston e drejta e autorit*

----------


## Klevis2000

*Kush eshte ajo gje qe kur thuhet humbet?*

----------


## Klevis2000

 Njeriu planifikon, Zoti vendos. 

 Me dashuri, miqësi dhe sinqeritet ndriçon drita e shpresës.

	Virtyti i parë është ruajtja e gjuhës.

	E qeshura e shumtë të ul personalitetin. 

	Kush paguan, urdhëron.

	Kush njeh veten njeh Zotin e tij. 

	Heshtja është urtësi, por të paktë janë ata që e bëjnë. 

	Nuk njihet shpata veçse në prerje.

	Universi ka veshë, sy dhe gjuhë të panumurt.

	Ka humbur ai të cilin e drejtojnë të verbërit. 

	Sekreti në mes të më shumë tse dy personave nuk është më i tillë.

	Pema njihet nga frutet e saj.

	Ngjitja në majë është e vështirë, por qëndrimi atje është akoma më i vështirë.

----------


## Aragorn I

Pothuajse te gjitha te bukura. C'fare efekti, ose influence luajne kto shprehje tek ty? (kur te ri-regjistrohesh pres pergjigjen)

----------


## MisCongeniality

Klevis, te lumshin duart! Flmd qe ke marre kohe per ti shkruar kete fjale te urta per ti ndare me ne.

jazak Allah khair!

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

> Klevis, te lumshin duart! Flmd qe ke marre kohe per ti shkruar kete fjale te urta per ti ndare me ne.
> 
> jazak Allah khair!


Klevis, te lumshin duart! Flmd qe ke marre kohe per ti shkruar kete fjale te urta per ti ndare me ne.

----------


## Eminemka

klevis shume te bukura!!!!!!

----------


## altin55

Edhe une Te pershendes si 'Missi, Te lumshin duart'.Megjithese te kane perjashtuar.Ue ijake lol

Po i shtoj kete pjese

http://www.geocities.com/dine_hoxha/hasani.html

----------


## ORIONI

Keto fjale me kane bere shume pershtypje dhe do ti perdore sahere per keshilla per njerzit qe i dua dhe me duan per hire te Zotit dhe na bashkon nje besim dhe nje fe sidomos .....




165. Atë të cilin nuk e këshillon koha me përvojën e saj, nuk do ta këshillojë një ditë këshilla e shokut të tij.
167. Hyrja ne rrugen e gabuar eshte e lehte, por dalja prej saj eshte e veshtire.

169. Do të më kujtosh mua kur do të provosh një tjetër, dhe do ta kuptosh se unë jam shoku më i mirë.

171. Në çastet e sprovës nderohet personi ose poshtërohet.

204. Çdo person që pendohet bëhet pishman, e jo çdo person që bëhet pishman pendohet
208. Kush e llogarit vetveten ka shpëtuar, kush tregohet i pa vëmëndshëm ndaj saj ka humbur.

249. Humbja e shokëve më të dashur është kurbet
255. Kë do zemra atje shkojnë këmbët
258. Kur të shikosh dhëmbët e luanit jasht, mos kujto se ai po qesh
259. Kush të ruajti të përgëzoi.
260. Kush hyn në vendet e dyshimta akuzohet.
262. Mbrojtja është më e mirë se ilaçi.
263. Kush ruhet shpëton prej rrezikut.
375. Mos shiko thjeshtësinë e atij që jep dhuratë por shiko zemrën e atij që e dhuroi.
422. Kur të të flasë mendjelehti mos ju përgjigj, përgjigja më e mirë është heshtja.
436. Mos u shoqëro me njeriun e keq, natyra jote mund të vjedhë disa nga veset e tij duke mos e ditur
431. Çojeni gurin andej nga erdhi sepse e keqa largohet vetëm me të keqe.
452. Ruhuni prej hamendjes sepse ajo është biseda më gënjeshtër.
453. Besoji hamendjes së atij që mendon mirë për ty.
494. Ji i sinqertë edhe nëse të vrasin
638. Kush kënaqet me caktimin e Zotit nuk mërzitet për hubjen e diçkaje.
712. Premtimi është fytyra, mbajtja e tij është zbukurimi i saj.
713. Më mirë të vdesësh i etur, se sa mos të mbash premtimin


386. Mbulesa e vajzës është martesa e saj.

*364. Nese kunsultohesh me nje te mencur, mendja e tij u be e jotja*
95. *Kryerja e amanetit*  është çelësi i rrizkut.
114. *Shpresoni vetëm prej Zotit tuaj, frikësojuni mëkatit tuaj*, nëse diçka nuk e di mos s’ki turp të thuash nuk e di, e nëse nuk e di mësoje atë.

141. Gjëja më e keqe për armikun tënd është të mos i shfaqesh si i tillë.
137. Armiqtë e tuaj janë tre:
1-Armiku jot, 
2-armiku i shokut, 
3-miku i armikut.
239. Shoqërimi me injorantin është ulje.
381. Gruaja martohet për katër gjëra.
Për pasurinë e saj, 
prejardhjen e saj, 
bukurinë, dhe fenë e saj.

*Edhe ajeti i kuranit*  
Mos u martoni me idhujtare e idhujtare nje rob besimtar eshte me i mire se nje idhujtar edhe nese idhujtari ju mahnit ato{idhujtaret} ju ftojne per zjarr e Allahu ju fton ne meshiren e tij ne xhenet.

Kujdes 

Nje kafe qe te duket e embel ne fillim  eshte e idhet ne fund.
Disa e shftrytezojne atmosferen e festes per te hutuar mendjen.

Zoti ju ruajte nga kuthi i shejtaneve *njerez* ose xhinde.

Allahu ju shperblefte per cdo gje.

Ajo qe me pelqen tek titulli eshte se te biesh ne dashuri me diturine do te thote te duash gjithcka te mire.Sepse dashuria e ka burimin nga dituria dhe nje gje kurre nuk ke per ta dashur nese nuk e njeh me clesite e saj .Qe te duash Zotin duhet te dish per te.qe te duash njerzit duhet te dish per to dhe cilesite e tyre,po keshtu per natyren e gjithcka .Pra dituria eshte thelbi i dashurise dhe burimi i saj insipirues.

----------


## Klevis2000

> Pothuajse te gjitha te bukura. C'fare efekti, ose influence luajne kto shprehje tek ty? (kur te ri-regjistrohesh pres pergjigjen)



Te mesoj se .......... ?


1. Mësova se mendja është si ara, ku çdo ide që e mendojmë për një kohë të gjatë është njësoj si ujitja.  S'ka dyshim se nuk do të korrim vetëm se atë që e kemi mbjellë nga mendimet tona pozitive apo negative. 



2. Mësova se në shkollë dhe në universitet mësojmë gjëra, pastaj ballafaqohemi me provime; kurse në jetë ballafaqohemi me provime pastaj mësojmë gjëra.



3. Mësova se një bisedë e thjeshtë apo dijalog i shkurtër me një njeri të urtë është sikur të studiosh një muaj.



4. Mësova se nuk është me rëndësi për ty se ku gjendesh tani, por me rëndësi është se për ku je nisur të shkosh.



5. Mësova se më mirë është për njeriun të ecë si breshkë në rrugën e vërtetë, se sa si një dre në rrugën e gabuar.



6. Mësova se shpesh humbja e betejes të mëson se si fitohet lufta.



7. Mësova se ekzistojnë shumë njerëz që kërkojnë dituri, por prej tyre pak janë të kulturuar.



8. Mësova se çelësi i dështimit është të mundosh kënaqjen e çdo personi që e njeh.



9. Mësova se nuk duhet ta matësh veten  me atë që ke arritur deri tani, por duhet  ta matësh me atë që duhet të arrish në të ardhmen, duke krahasuar aftësitë tua.



10. Mësova se njerëzit që më së shumti na dëmtojnë, janë personat që u kemi dhënë gjithë besimin tonë, për arsye se me njohjen e tyre të fshehtësive tona, ata i përdorin kundër nesh atëherë kur ne kemi mospajtim me ta, e kjo pa dyshim është tradhëti.






11. Mësova se jeta i ngjason një loje (takimi) boksi, ku me rëndësi nuk është nëse i ke humbur të dyzet  raundet, por e  gjithë ajo që kërkohet  prej teje është ta rrëzosh kundërshtarin tënd me një goditje të fuqishme (shkatërruese) në disa sekonda, duke qenë kështu fitues.



12. Mësova se suksesi nuk është gjithçka, por ajo që kërkohet është dëshira për sukses.



13. Mësova se nëse njeriu dëshiron të ketë sukses, atëherë i duhet të largohet nga personat që janë pesimist, negativ, të mërishëm ..., për shkak se atë që ata e mendojnë, nëse jemi më larg prej tyre, konisderohet më pak i dëmshëm se sa që mund të shkaktojnë, nëse janë me ne, .. pesimizmi, negativiteti, mëria (hasedi), të cilat janë sëmundje shkatërruese si kolera.



14. Mësova se ai që fitimi i tij është një milion në vit, nuk punon 1000 herë më shumë se ai që e ka fitimin 1000 në vit, fshehtësia është se si  i punon mendja.



15. Mësova se personat e sukseshëm marrin vendime me shpejësi dhe i ndryshojnë me ngadalësi, kurse personat e dështuar marrin vendime me ngadalësi dhe i ndryshojnë me shpejtësi.



16. Mësova se çdo gjë që shohim është e madhërishme në jetë, duke filluar nga ideja e çdo fillimi të vogël.



17. Mësova se çdo herë ekziston një rrugë më e mirë për të kryer një punë, ndërsa gjetja e saj është e domosdoshme.



18. Mësova se më mirë është për njeriun të pendohet për atë që ka bërë, se të vajtojë për atë që nuk e ka bërë.



19. Mësova se puna e mirë është shumë më e vlefshme se fjala e mirë.



20. Mësova se njerëzit harrojnë shpejtësinë me të cilën e kryejnë punën, mirëpo kujtojnë formën e saj.


.21         Mësova se njeriu nuk mund të jetë përparimtar, përderisa mos të provojë gjërat me të cilat nuk është mësuar (të pazakonshmet).



22.         Mësova se dështuesit gjithmonë thonë se suksesi është vetëm se fat.



23.         Mësova se pa vështërsi nuk ka realizim të ambicieve. 



24.         Mësova se njohuria nuk konsiderohet fuqi në kohën e shpejtësive, internetit dhe të kompjuterit, por prakikimi i njohurive është fuqi.



25.         Mësova se ata të cilët kanë guxim ta ballafaqojnë dështimin, janë ata që i përmbysin vështërsitë dhe arrijnë fitore.



26.         Mësova se fati në jetë është një pikë që lidhet me parapërgatitjen e mirë dhe shancin që vjen.



27.         Mësova se ai që ngjitet lart  shkëlqyeshëm, koncentrohet në qëllimin e tij dhe nuk shikon poshtë, për shkak se rreziqet ia trubullojnë mendjen.



28.         Mësova se dështimi nuk është gjëja më e keqe në këtë botë, por dështim i vërtetë është të mos provojmë fare.



29.         Mësova se ekzistojnë disa njerëz që notojnë në drejtim të anijes e disa të tjerë e humbin kohën duke e pritur atë.



30.   Mësova se ekzistojnë dy metoda (mënyra) që të kesh ndërtesë të lartë, ose të shkatërrosh të gjitha ndëresat që i ke afër, ose të ndërtosh më të lartin nga të tjerët...;zgjidh gjihmonë të dytin!



31.     Mësova se njeriu nuk shkatërrohet kur humb, por kur tërhiqet.



32.     Mësova se në këtë jetë nuk arrihet (realizohet) diçka e madhe pa vullnet.



33.     Mësova se ai që fiton është ai që  është më i qëndrueshëm  dhe që ka durim.



34.     Mësova se buzëqeshja do të thotë shumë, por nuk na shpenzon asgjë.



35.     Mësova se të gjitha zbulimet që i shohim tani, para se te zbulohen janë konsideruar si të pamundura.



36.     Mësova se shikimi i gjërave të thjeshta, që shumica e njerëzve zakonisht i konsiderojnë si të pavlera, i bën disa njerëz të pasur.



37.     Mësova se nëse  kalon kohë të këndshëm duke luajtur, atëherë ti je fituesi edhe nëse e ke humbur rezultatin.



38.     Mësova se arma më e sukseshme që posedon njeriu është koha dhe durimi.



39.     Mësova se njeriu nuk duhet të mundohet të jetë njeri i sukseshëm, por të mundohet për të qenë njeri që ka vlerë, e pas kësaj suksesi vjen vetë.



40. Mësova se dështuesit janë dy llojesh: ata që mendojnë pa realizuar dhe lloji tjetër që realizojnë pa menduar.

*Thnx te tjereve.*

----------


## Klevis2000

Njerzit shkojne mbas pasurise dhe diturine e kane lene pas vetes.

Sot njerzit vleresohen sipas pasurise dhe jo sipas diturise


Dituria eshte trashegimia e profeteve

Kurse pasuria eshte trashegimie e te pasurve

Dituria e mbron personin qe e ke ate .Kurse pasurine duhet ta mbrosh

Dituria shtohet kur ia jep te tjereve kurse Pasuria pakesohet (pervec kur jepet me qellim per hire te Zotit)

Dituria e shoqeron njeriun si pune dhe pas vdekjes Kurse pasuria jo(pervec kur ka bere dicka me te qe u vjen ne sherbim njerzve)

Dituria e gjykon pasurine

Dituria e mire mberrin tek njeriu I mire I cili punon me te sepse puna me 
diturine te ben te mire.

Pasuria mberrin tek cdo njeri dhe tek I mire dhe tek I keqi


Per dituri kane nevoje edhe mbreterit

Kurse per pasuri vetem te varferit.


Pasuria te ben rob te dynjas
Kurse dituria rob te ahiretit

Pasuria eshte shkak qe njerzit te grabisin ose te mbysin kurse dituria eshte shkak qe ti kenaqesh njerzit dhe ato te duan dhe te ruajne.

Dituria mbartet me vete ne cdo vend kurse pasurine jo.

Dituria ta shton friken dashurine shpresen mbeshtetjen sinqeritetin ndaj Zotit kurse pasuria behet shkak qe te largohet keto.

Dituria mund te humbase vetem nese nuk e perserit kurse pasuria mund te 
humbase dhe kur je ne gjume.

Dy gjera e pengojne njeriun te marri dituri mendjemadhesia dhe turpi.
Tek cdo njera ai heziton te marri dituri.

Dituria nga I vogel te bene te madh.Sic thote nje dijetar islam ishim te vegjel dhe me dituri Zoti na ngriti e na beri te medhenj.

Per dijetarin lutet dhe peshku qe eshte ne det.

Dituria I udhezon njerzit ne rruge te drejte kurse pasuria ne te shumten e rasteve I humb.
__________________

----------


## MisCongeniality

Une e kam thene mendimin tim per keto thenie, por tani qe lexoj postimet e reja, prape them....very nice, sidomos Nr: 10; 29; 34; 36.

----------


## Klevis2000

Mua me pelqen shume 453;169;259;364;712;262  por sidomos 259 dhe 453.

----------

